# Where to buy beans



## harpers (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi all newbie hear.

I'm looking for a good supplier of beans for a small coffee shop.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

most roasters will do something especially for you. Have you any local roasters? If not, then my recommendation would be Richard at Coffee Compass in Brighton. They seem to be able to roast to any style you want. Others will no doubt chip in with their own views


----------



## harpers (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks that's really handy to know.

One of my biggest worry was how to get beans how I wanted them,

I might be going to Brighton tomorrow do they have a shop.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

You could always pop up to Horsham roasters, only 20 mins up from Brighton.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Plus one for Coffee Compass...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd give SmallBatch a shout if you're in Brighton. They've a really good sales team and great aftercare.

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## harpers (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------



## harpers (Mar 25, 2012)

Are there any roasters around Portsmouth.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Was going to ask where you were based to narrow the suggestions down a bit but am guessing from the above, the south coast

Island Coffee did the forum a LSOL offering last year from memory and they based just across the water from Portsmouth and do supply wholesale as well as retail: http://islandroasted.co.uk/shop/

Plus one on the suggestions above inc Coffee Compass / Small Batch and no doubt some of the members in the Portsmouth area might be able to add some more local ones

Hope of help

John


----------



## harpers (Mar 25, 2012)

johnealey said:


> Was going to ask where you were based to narrow the suggestions down a bit but am guessing from the above, the south coast
> 
> Island Coffee did the forum a LSOL offering last year from memory and they based just across the water from Portsmouth and do supply wholesale as well as retail: http://islandroasted.co.uk/shop/
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## harpers (Mar 25, 2012)

There is so much I have to learn and find out in such a short time.

and it looks as if I have come to the Wright place.


----------

